# 2010 Craftsman idler problem



## PAsnowfiter (Mar 4, 2014)

My brother recently bought a model 247.887791 from a friend which had only been used a few times. After using it to clear the driveway about 5 or six times the flat idler came apart from rubbing on the pulley which it was contacting. The belt got ruined so we ordered a new flat idler and belts. The original belt was very thin and sat down inside the pulley groove. The new belt is thicker and sits about as high as the groove. After installing the new belt it won't allow for any room between the pulley and the idler. Since there was contact between the idler and pulley with the original belt its worse now. Has anyone heard of this problem before? Did MTD update to a different bracket to get that idler away from the pulley, or what is the solution to this problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

You will want to make sure you have the belt in the correct configuration.. The idler should never come in contact with another pulley Could you take a picture of the setup so that the forum members can better help you out. 

However... Is this for the drive or the augers pulleys. there is sometimes a part of the idler assembly that will contact the belt and pulley when Its in the off position to act as a break to cause the augers to slow down quicker for safety reasons. This parts should come in contact only when the auger are not engaged. but if its the actually Idler that turns it should never hit the other pulleys. It should be a safe distance in the middle that allows the belt to tighten.


----------



## PAsnowfiter (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, after going over what was done I checked the belt on the machine and my brother had looped it around a tab that is under the bottom pulley. He can't see too good so that's why it happened. After putting the belt back on the correct way it is back to normal. I think the thicker belt that we have now helped out. I see no contact like before. It still is puzzling why it wore through that idler. I wonder why they couldn't have designed it so there would be plenty of room between the idler and pulley in the first place. Thanks for the reply. I guess it's good to go now.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The old belt was probably skinnier than the new belt because it was worn? 
Now you're looking at how it is supposed to be.
Keep an eye on the adjustment, something I have to do from now on too.


----------

